# anubias emersed?



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm setting up a vivarium for a crested gecko soon and have some anubias that doesn't fit well in my tank anymore. If I put it in the viv, how could I keep it alive and get it to grow? Would I just need to put it in a shallow dish with water and pebbles and mist it down regularly, or would the viv be too dry for it to live in?

Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You would need to either attach the rhizome to a branch/rock/object or plant the long roots and keep the rhizome above the soil.

Anubias do not convert well to emersed setups, so you will need to maintain a very, very high humidity or it will dry out and die. I recommend placing it under a drip tube, or near something that will constantly spray it with water like a filter of some kind.

Since it grows so slowly new leaves won't appear for ages (maybe a month or two), so be patient. If it doesn't crinkle up and dry out within 3 days or so, it will probably be fine where you put it in the terrarium. 

Anubias nana petite seems to convert much better and faster to emersed growth than regular nana does.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

I keep mine in tubs with holes in the lid and place them on the windowsill. The rhizomes just sit on the wet compost. No spraying, just top up the water every week and put the lid back on  I do the same with ferns too

The standard cheap propagators are good for this. Cling film with a few holes poked through should work for an aquarium

AC


----------



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, the gecko would need a drier viv than something like frogs would, so I think I might try something like the tub on a windowsill to see if that works instead. Thanks


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I grow mine in hydroton.

Anubias Afzelii


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

beautiful. anubias petite grows in my paludarium on a piece of wood just above the waterline.


----------

